# Discuss Cooking Logo - Do we need a new one?



## Andy R (Mar 20, 2005)

I like our logo.  As we move forward I want to make sure we have our permanent logo in place.  So I wanted to ask you if you like our current logo or think we should think about making a new one?  So you tell me...


----------



## GB (Mar 20, 2005)

I like what we currently have, but I would not be surprised if someone here could come up with something even better.


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 20, 2005)

Get rid of the pig!  It looks silly.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 20, 2005)

I agree with Choc, lose the 'pig' in the chef's hat. If we choose to redesign the logo we have to make sure that it jibes with the new tagline.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 20, 2005)

Tagline??

What is our tagline??  I didn't know we had one.


----------



## Raine (Mar 20, 2005)

Pig?  I thought it was a chubby faced chef


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 20, 2005)

Well, whatever is wearing the chef's had should go. I don't mind the rest of the logo as it is but I'd be interested to see what any alternative might be!


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh, my bad.........I thought it was a pig in a chef's hat!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 21, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> I like what we currently have, but I would not be surprised if someone here could come up with something even better.


 
I'm with geebs.


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 21, 2005)

I thought it was an Italian-American wearing a chef's hat.













.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 21, 2005)

t he pig is questionable IMO, however, if we change the tagline, change the logo to match it or go along with the theme.  BTW love the new smilies. admin.  also love  and am looking for good use for this one.


----------



## amber (Mar 22, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I agree with Choc, lose the 'pig' in the chef's hat. If we choose to redesign the logo we have to make sure that it jibes with the new tagline.


 
Whats a tagline?


----------



## GB (Mar 22, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> Whats a tagline?


Check out this page for the answer


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 25, 2005)

*My New Logo Design*

My first attempt. Can be resized of course


----------



## wasabi (Mar 25, 2005)

*Well done, Rump. I like it.*


----------



## jkath (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm also with GB on this one - although the little guy (no he is NOT a pig!) is kinda cute.

Or we could use him---> 

Remember when we talked about tshirts a while back? I still think that would be fun


----------



## pdswife (Mar 25, 2005)

Rumplestiltskin, that's pretty GREAT!!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, *pdswife1*, someone had to start the ball rolling.


----------



## Raine (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey, that's a great first stab at it.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Mar 26, 2005)

time to get working on photoshop lol. its not a pig.  i always thought this would make a good logo lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 27, 2005)

Just give me another week I should have mine ready! PLEASE?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm sure yours will be wonderful too Sushi.   Any hints on what it's going to be like??


----------



## Heat (Mar 27, 2005)

Rumplestiltskin, thats awesome! Good job! I like it!


----------



## Andy R (Mar 30, 2005)

Ok, well it looks like the majority has spoken and we should have a logo contest.  I say we enter the current logo in the race and see how well it scores against the new kids on the block.

I am going to close this poll and open a new one to discuss moving forward ona new logo...


----------

